
Show HN: FlightConnections - kevinjoling
http://flightconnections.com
======
Pulsar13
I found a very similar tool, but with advanced functionality. You may see
baggage allowance, aircraft model with the tail number on the route and flight
schedule [https://flightsmap.org](https://flightsmap.org)

------
peterburkimsher
This is exactly what I need! I've been using Kayak and Kiwi to compare prices
and routes, but it always takes a while to load.

Last month I got bumped from a flight SYD->AUH that was full of Hajj pilgrims,
and now I have a 600 USD coupon for Etihad. I'm trying to fly to Auckland
before the 19th of November, but I'm totally flexible about dates and transfer
points on the way, as long as I can use that coupon.

I'll be making good use of FlightConnections to see where I can transit and
how to get to Auckland via somewhere interesting!

------
imadethis
Knock it off with the pop under windows. Cool site but won't be using it if
you implement spam like that.

~~~
dbm44
I agree, useful site but the pop under windows are just annoying. They would
put me off using the site again and I do think the site has value, just need
to back off the spamming

------
als0
I've enjoyed using this site. Please make it HTTPS by default, though.

------
ym705
This is a really useful website! Where do you get the data?

------
quickthrower2
Gibraltar has 5 connections! Can anyone find a lower number?

